# What do the surge zones look like in your area?



## jetboatjohnny (Jan 21, 2015)

The zone I live in (above) is huge and never surges except 4th of July. The blank circle is Temecula and surges sometimes on weekends 2am. This is west end of Riverside county, Palm springs is lit up on right.








OC surges daily, Newport Beach is a hot spot only yellow on map.


----------



## mopapa (Aug 15, 2015)

They look exactly like yours.
And did you took a picture of your phone? 
You can do screenshots and email you the pics from your phone.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Something has changed in Houston.


----------



## Doc Nyto (Sep 16, 2015)

In my town they always form triangles on either side of two major universities. Duh. Big time Uber users but bumper to bumper traffic and often pax wants a 4 block ride. Lots of riders outside the surges.


----------



## Dbagz (Sep 20, 2015)

Doc Nyto said:


> In my town they always form triangles on either side of two major universities. Duh. Big time Uber users but bumper to bumper traffic and often pax wants a 4 block ride. Lots of riders outside the surges.


yeah i'm amazed at how many people refuse to walk a mile and are willing to pay the 5.1x surge price for today's Gator game... which they're now losing. Shit in just 3 hours before the game from 12-3 i made $200. The game is almost over and i'll be hitting the road again shortly after my coffee. chaching!


----------



## Doc Nyto (Sep 16, 2015)

Dbagz said:


> yeah i'm amazed at how many people refuse to walk a mile and are willing to pay the 5.1x surge price for today's Gator game... which they're now losing. Shit in just 3 hours before the game from 12-3 i made $200. The game is almost over and i'll be hitting the road again shortly after my coffee. chaching!


I've wondered if I want to deal with the traffic for Seminole games. Diagrams of drop off points are really poor. But sounds like good profit. If you avoid accidents with drunken post-game other drivers.


----------



## jetboatjohnny (Jan 21, 2015)

mopapa said:


> They look exactly like yours.
> And did you took a picture of your phone?
> You can do screenshots and email you the pics from your phone.


Yes I took a picture because I can't figure out how to do a screenshot on my uber iPhone 4 and it does not have any phone connection anyway. This is what LA looks like on Android.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

jetboatjohnny said:


> View attachment 14216
> 
> Yes I took a picture because I can't figure out how to do a screenshot on my uber iPhone 4 and it does not have any phone connection anyway. This is what LA looks like on Android.


Interesting to see variations on the surge heat maps. My surge maps look like JetBoatJohnny's. No borders. Just seamless zones.


----------



## Doc Nyto (Sep 16, 2015)

Wish the ones here looked like that. Congratulations! Mucky day in Tallahassee FL. Almost impossible to keep windows unfogged and still have comfortable passenger compartment. And very few surges.


----------

